Ask HN: How do you juggle your primary job while trying to create a startup? - tn_
======
jetti
I work during my commute. I have a 3.5 hour daily commute with 3 of those
hours on the train. I'm the first stop both ways so that gives me freedom to
pick my seat. I find a seat that has an electrical outlet on it and then pull
out my laptop and go to town. I get a lot done because I don't have any
distractions.

When I'm home, I just try to find time when my wife is watching TV as I want
to spend time with her and have the obligation of dogs.

